# Laptop bis ca. 900€ - HD5650



## Gast1664313005 (7. Februar 2010)

*Laptop bis ca. 900€ - HD5650*

Moin, moin!

So habe mich schonmal informiert, aber jetzt gehts wirklich los - endlich!

Ich habe mich nochmal durchgeschaut und bin jetzt auf diese beiden gestoßen:
*
Sony VAIO E-Serie*
Core i5 430M oder Core i5 520M
HD5650 1GB (GDDR3)
15,5" HD
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher
320 GB Festplatte(5.400)
768 oder 818 €

oder

*Dell Studio 17 (1747)
*Core i7 720QM
HD 4650 1GB
17,3" (1600x900)
4 GB
500 Gb(7.200)
879 €

Welches ist besser? Sogesehen würd ich den DELL sagen, aber welches ist Qualitativ besser? Und recht der i5 aus, weil die GraKa begrenzt?

Fragen über Frage..

Ich danke für Antworten


----------



## highspeedpingu (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 900€ - HD5650*

Ein schneller Dual Core ist eigentlich z.Zt. noch "besser" als ein niedrig getakteter Quad Core...
Was wäre denn mit dem: Notebooks ASUS X64JA-JX088V [Gamer-Edition 3.6]

Und die Graka ist auch besser: PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - Video Card Look Up


----------



## Pixelplanet (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 900€ - HD5650*

also die hd5650 ist aufjedenfall schneller und brauch dabei noch weniger storm

ich würde sagen schau dich mal weiter um es gibt auch noch andere hersteller die notebook mit ner hd5650 anbieten

z.b. deviltech, hawkforce oder auch Asus und Acer


----------



## Gast1664313005 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 900€ - HD5650*

Aber bei Deviltech zum Beispiel, habe ich schon schon häufig gehört das die Qualität nicht so gut sein soll.

Und beim DELL habe ich schon gehört, das es da häufig Fehler gab und das die CPU 90 °C erreicht und runtergetaktet ist.

Aber was'n denn mit dem Sony?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 900€ - HD5650*

Jeder hersteller hatte irgendwann mal irgendwelche Probleme wegen irgendwas - aktuell wüße ich da zB bei Dell nix von Problemen ^^  Aber wenn Dir das Sony gefällt, spricht nix dagegen. Auch weil es wohl direkt lieferbar is, bei Dell kann das ja u.U. ne Weile dauern. 

Ne Alternative wäre ein Samsung Ahadi, T6500 und 4650 DDR3. 650€. Die CPU reicht auch mehr als aus, die Graka ist eh nicht so gut, als dass man einen core-i "braucht".


----------



## pr0hunter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 900€ - HD5650*

Gibt es denn schon irgendwo Benchmarks vom i5? Wäre über einen Link sehr dankbar


----------



## highspeedpingu (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 900€ - HD5650*

Da:
Google Nachricht


----------



## schneiderbernd (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 900€ - HD5650*

..mal das hier angeschaut??
:Tests - DevilTech Fire DTX - Erstes DirectX11 Notebook im Test auf notebookjournal.de
..der Vorteil ist..Du kannst es Dir auf der Bestellseite selber konfigurieren°!
@Prohunter...was brauchst Du für Werte habe den neuen i5M!


----------



## Gast1664313005 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 900€ - HD5650*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Jeder hersteller hatte irgendwann mal irgendwelche Probleme wegen irgendwas - aktuell wüße ich da zB bei Dell nix von Problemen ^^  Aber wenn Dir das Sony gefällt, spricht nix dagegen. Auch weil es wohl direkt lieferbar is, bei Dell kann das ja u.U. ne Weile dauern.
> 
> Ne Alternative wäre ein Samsung Ahadi, T6500 und 4650 DDR3. 650€. Die CPU reicht auch mehr als aus, die Graka ist eh nicht so gut, als dass man einen core-i "braucht".


Hier
=>News - Dell Studio 17 Core i7 25 Problemfälle - Dell Studio 17 i7 - 25 Probleme / Dell reagiert auf notebookjournal.de

Aber sollte eigentlich auch behoben sein, oder?

Hm, ich bin ziemlich unentschlossen, beim Sony würde ich mir auch das Blu-Ray mitbestellen.
Ich bearbeite auch recht häufig Fotos und konvertiere Filme, da wäre denn wohl wieder das mit dem i7 besser, oder?

*In dieser Liste habe ich gerade gelesen, das der i5 430M vor dem i5 520 M liegt, kann mir das einer erklären?*


----------



## pr0hunter (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 900€ - HD5650*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> @Prohunter...was brauchst Du für Werte habe den neuen i5M!



Naja, Werte ansich sind mir nicht wichtig, ich suche eher nach einem Vergleich mit Anderen mobilen CPU's. Da kannst du mir nicht weiterhelfen, oder?


----------



## Gast1664313005 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 900€ - HD5650*



pr0hunter schrieb:


> Naja, Werte ansich sind mir nicht wichtig, ich suche eher nach einem Vergleich mit Anderen mobilen CPU's. Da kannst du mir nicht weiterhelfen, oder?



Ich persönlich guck immer hier=>
Notebookcheck: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste


----------



## Gast1664313005 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Laptop bis ca. 900€ - HD5650*

Kann mir denn jetzt jmd. sagen, ob der die 50Euro Aufpreis für den i5 520M sich lohnen, oder der i5 430M auch reicht?


----------

